# Playstation VR wird 399 Euro kosten - Release im Herbst



## Matthias Dammes (16. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Playstation VR wird 399 Euro kosten - Release im Herbst* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Playstation VR wird 399 Euro kosten - Release im Herbst


----------



## TheDuffman (16. März 2016)

Die "Star Wars Battlefront Experience" wird kein VR-Support für das normale Spiel sein, sondern wahrscheinlich ein Rail-Shooter oder was in einem Fahrzeug. Das Spiel ist zu Fuß viel zu schnell für VR und würde ziemlich schell zu Übelkeit führen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. März 2016)

TheDuffman schrieb:


> Die "Star Wars Battlefront Experience" wird kein VR-Support für das normale Spiel sein, sondern wahrscheinlich ein Rail-Shooter oder was in einem Fahrzeug.



Das kann natürlich sein.
So genau war das aus dem Vortrag vom House nicht zu entnehmen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (16. März 2016)

Im Paket mit 1-2 Move Controllern und der Kamera dann sicher um die 450 Euro. Man darf gespannt sein, wie die Rift bis Oktober preislich liegt.


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2016)

wenn es also jemand in absehbarer zeit schaffen sollte, vr im consumer-bereich zu etablieren, ist es wohl sony. 
das ist damit wohl klar.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. März 2016)

Fragt sich was man bei dem Preis für Qualität erwarten darf...


----------



## LOX-TT (16. März 2016)

den Preis finde ich top

Move-Controller hab ich noch aus der PS3-Ära. Müsste mir also nur die Kamera noch kaufen zusätzlich (und VR-Spiele natürlich)
Ich finde auch den Cinematic-Mode für "normale" Spiele und Filme richtig cool


----------



## sukram89 (16. März 2016)

Ich finde VR sehr interessant bin aber noch lange davon entfernt eine zu kaufen, da die Preise so hoch sind und es sich um die erste Generation handelt (niemals die erste Generation kaufen). Da ich immer nur ab und zu mal eine Artikel darüber lese habe ich langsam den Überblick verloren. Eine Gegenüberstellung der Modelle wäre mal toll. So hinsichtlich Preis, Ausstattung/Unterschiede.


----------



## fud1974 (16. März 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Im Paket mit 1-2 Move Controllern und der Kamera dann sicher um die 450 Euro. Man darf gespannt sein, wie die Rift bis Oktober preislich liegt.



Ich vermute mal, dass man die Move Controller nicht mal zwingend für alle Spiele braucht.. selbst in den neuen Promo-Videos haben die mit dem Controller gespielt. .. die Kamera wird aber Pflicht sein.

Eventuell jetzt die Gelegenheit sich ein Ding fast ungebraucht via Ebay zu besorgen bevor die Preise ansteigen, allerdings sind die Preise mit Versand auch nicht so weit entfernt von einem Neuexemplar..


----------



## Honigpumpe (16. März 2016)

399 ist ein Paukenschlag! Ich hätte glatt 'nen Fuffi auf 499 gewettet. Weiß man, inwiefern Sony das Projekt subventioniert?

Jetzt müssen nur noch die Testberichte zur Hardware gut ausfallen und ein, zwei anständige Rennspiele dazukommen, dann wird es vielleicht, eventuell, möglicherweise ...

EDIT: Ach, ohne Kamera? Macht das Sinn?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (16. März 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> 399 ist ein Paukenschlag! Ich hätte glatt 'nen Fuffi auf 499 gewettet. Weiß man, inwiefern Sony das Projekt subventioniert?
> 
> Jetzt müssen nur noch die Testberichte zur Hardware gut ausfallen und ein, zwei anständige Rennspiele dazukommen, dann wird es vielleicht, eventuell, möglicherweise ...
> 
> EDIT: Ach, ohne Kamera? Macht das Sinn?



Sie haben doch von Anfang an gesagt, dass es soviel kosten wird wie eine PS4. Also kamen ja nur 299 oder eben der höhere Releasepreis von 399 Euro in Frage. Die Kamera würde ich mir im Vorfeld gebraucht bei den Kleinanzeigen kaufen oder auf den Setpreis warten, Ich schätze die hauen das als Set für 449 mit Move + Kamera raus oder als Komplettset mit PS4  für 699.


----------



## Vordack (16. März 2016)

Ohne irgendwelche Specs finde ich es verwunderlich wie viele auf den Preis anspringen, jaja, Geiz ist halt Geil  Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin halt skeptisch was zu dem Preis angeboten wird.

Okay, für mich sowieso uninteressant da ich keine PS4 besitze, dennoch möchte ich, wenn ich auf den Zug aufspringe, ein ordentliches VR Erlebnis haben


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Sie haben doch von Anfang an gesagt, dass es soviel kosten wird wie eine PS4.



nein, das wurde SO nie gesagt.


----------



## USA911 (16. März 2016)

Wie sieht das überhaupt leistungstechnisch von Seiten der Konsole aus. Packen die das überhaupt, wenn die meisten PC schon aufgerüstet werden müssen?

Finde es gut, das Sony eine macht, denn Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft und der Kunde hat eine Produktwahl, die er nach seinen Bedürfnissen ausrichten kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. März 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ohne irgendwelche Specs finde ich es verwunderlich wie viele auf den Preis anspringen, jaja, Geiz ist halt Geil  Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin halt skeptisch was zu dem Preis angeboten wird.


Ich ebenso. Zwar interessiert mich VR überhaupt nicht, aber einige Specs-Vergleiche die ich bisher gelesen habe deuten eher darauf hin dass Sonys Lösung nicht auf dem gleichen Level der Konkurrenz (Valve und Co.) sein wird. Daher würde mich der Kampf-Preis hier auch nicht weiter wundern. 

Gut, ist ne "bilłigere" VR-Brille, aber Top-Technik sollte man aber dann auch nicht erwarten. ^^


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich ebenso. Zwar interessiert mich VR überhaupt nicht, aber einige Specs-Vergleiche die ich bisher gelesen habe deuten eher darauf hin dass Sonys Lösung nicht auf dem gleichen Level der Konkurrenz (Valve und Co.) sein wird. Daher würde mich der Kampf-Preis hier auch nicht weiter wundern.



natürlich ist ps vr technisch nicht auf demselben (theoretischen) level. das liegt doch auf der hand. 
pc + htc vive = 1.500 euro (was noch eher niedrig angesetzt ist); ps4 + ps vr = 700 euro. 
alleine diese rechnung sollte das schon mehr als deutlich machen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (16. März 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das überhaupt leistungstechnisch von Seiten der Konsole aus. Packen die das überhaupt, wenn die meisten PC schon aufgerüstet werden müssen?



Da sind im Moment noch viele Fragezeichen, das ist mal sicher. Es heißt also abwarten.

Für mich kommt, wenn überhaupt, nur PS VR infrage, da mir alles andere zu teuer ist. Wenn VR auf der PS4 nicht anständig läuft, dann nehme ich halt in ein paar Jahren die zweite Welle mit. Wäre auch kein Drama.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (16. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein, das wurde SO nie gesagt.



Andrew House hat auf der Tokyo Game Show gesagt, das VR-Headset wird  zum Preis einer Konsole zu haben sein. Oder war das einfach nur wieder etwas sehr frei übersetzt von den Schreibern? Ich kenne die O-Ton Aussage nicht.


----------



## Odin333 (16. März 2016)

Google hilft:
PlayStation VR vs PC Oculus Rift vs Vive Comparison Chart - PlayStation 4 Wiki Guide - IGN

Und hier ein hands-on mit Vergleich zur Oculus:
PlayStation VR hands-on: A more mid-ranged alternative to the Rift and Vive

Ich denke ich würde doch lieber die 750€ für ein Playstation-Komplettpaket bezahlen und damit vielleicht auf die Nase fallen, falls sich die ganze VR-Geschichte nur als kurzer Trend entpuppt wie es 3D war, als minimum 2300€ für die anderen Systeme zu verbraten.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. März 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das überhaupt leistungstechnisch von Seiten der Konsole aus. Packen die das überhaupt, wenn die meisten PC schon aufgerüstet werden müssen?



Bei der PS VR ist ein Zusatzmodul dabei, das zwischen Brille und PS4 geschaltet wird.
Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber ich vermute, dass das Ding zusätzliche Rechenleistung für die beiden Bilder liefert.


----------



## Honigpumpe (16. März 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Andrew House hat auf der Tokyo Game Show gesagt, das VR-Headset wird  zum Preis einer Konsole zu haben sein.



So habe ich es auch in Erinnerung. Die Auskunft "zum Preis einer Konsole" ist natürlich dehnbar: bis 499 Euro kommt das grob hin. Wenn PS VR ohne Kamera nichts bringt, ist 399 ja auch schon wieder geschwindelt: 350 wäre dann die ehrlichere Ansage. Mit Move dann 380. Wobei ich auf Move wohl verzichten kann, wenn ich eh nur im Cockpit sitze.


----------



## Honigpumpe (16. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bei der PS VR ist ein Zusatzmodul dabei, das zwischen Brille und PS4 geschaltet wird.
> Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber ich vermute, dass das Ding zusätzliche Rechenleistung für die beiden Bilder liefert.



Das haben wir schon in einem anderen Thread geklärt. Kurioserweise rechnet die Box die VR-Bilder wieder für den Fernseher zurück, bietet aber keine zusätzliche Rechenpower. Die Konsole übernimmt die komplette Rechenleistung. Dabei berechnet die Konsole 2 x 30 Bilder pro Sekunde, die per Reprojection dann auf 2 x 60 "hochgezaubert" werden.

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr. So habe ich es jedenfalls bis jetzt verstanden. Hab gerade keine Zeit, genauer zu googeln.


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Andrew House hat auf der Tokyo Game Show gesagt, das VR-Headset wird  zum Preis einer Konsole zu haben sein. Oder war das einfach nur wieder etwas sehr frei übersetzt von den Schreibern? Ich kenne die O-Ton Aussage nicht.



laut bloomberg sagte er das: The unit will be priced as a new gaming platform he said, without giving numbers.

das legte lediglich nahe, dass sich der preis auf dem niveau der ps4 bei launch bewegen würde. nicht umsonst hab ich das "SO" betont.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. März 2016)

Ein Bundle aus VR + Kamera + Move wurde zumindest für Nordamerika übrigens schon bestätigt.
PlayStation VR Bundle to Have PS Move, Camera in North America « GamingBolt.com: Video Game News, Reviews, Previews and Blog
Allerdings noch ohne Preisangabe.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (16. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> laut bloomberg sagte er das: The unit will be priced as a new gaming platform he said, without giving numbers.
> 
> das legte lediglich nahe, dass sich der preis auf dem niveau der ps4 bei launch bewegen würde. nicht umsonst hab ich das "SO" betont.



Der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl war doch wohl eindeutig genug, er hat ja wohl kaum das NES oder den C64 gemeint


----------



## Sayaka (16. März 2016)

genau der Preis den ich auch erwartet habe. Man setzt dann wieder darauf die Kosten mit den Spielen und Zubehör reinzuholen. Ich denke mal für den VR Einstieg ist die PSVR genau das Richtige.


----------



## Honigpumpe (16. März 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> 350 wäre dann die ehrlichere Ansage. Mit Move dann 380. Wobei ich auf Move wohl verzichten kann, wenn ich eh nur im Cockpit sitze.



Aua. In Mathe war ich auch schonmal besser. Das kommt davon, wenn man links arbeitet und rechts tippt.


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl war doch wohl eindeutig genug, er hat ja wohl kaum das NES oder den C64 gemeint



jo, aber vielleicht die ps3? 
zumal ja nicht mal explizit von "konsole" die rede war, nur von gaming platform.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (16. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> jo, aber vielleicht die ps3?
> zumal ja nicht mal explizit von "konsole" die rede war, nur von gaming platform.



Oder die PSP oder die Vita oder Playstation TV, wir werden es nie erfahren


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. März 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Oder die PSP oder die Vita oder Playstation TV, wir werden es nie erfahren


PS1 oder PS2 fallen da nicht ins Schema?! [emoji54] [emoji6]


----------



## Seegurkensalat (16. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> PS1 oder PS2 fallen da nicht ins Schema?! [emoji54] [emoji6]



In mein Schema fiel sowieso nur die UVP der PS4, aber prinzipiell kann man sich ausmalen, was man möchte z.B. das hier


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Oder die PSP oder die Vita oder Playstation TV, wir werden es nie erfahren



...oder ein ipad, ein gaming-pc, ein 3ds etc. pp. 



> wir werden es nie erfahren



doch, jetzt wissen wir es ja. 



			
				Honigpumpe schrieb:
			
		

> Das haben wir schon in einem anderen Thread geklärt.



"geklärt" haben wir das eigentlich nicht:
wo der sinn dessen liegt, erschließt sich zumindest mir immer noch nicht.


----------



## Honigpumpe (16. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> "geklärt" haben wir das eigentlich nicht:



Naja, immerhin konnten wir mit dem Gerücht aufräumen, daß die Box zusätzliche Rechenpower bietet. Das ist lt. Sony nicht so. Wir hatten da doch einen Link -- war es ps4daily.com? --, aber ich hab noch immer keine Zeit zu suchen ...

EDIT: Seegurkensalat hatte diesen Link gefunden: http://www.playm.de/2016/02/playstation-vr-box-277007/ .


----------



## Seegurkensalat (16. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bei der PS VR ist ein Zusatzmodul dabei, das zwischen Brille und PS4 geschaltet wird.
> Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber ich vermute, dass das Ding zusätzliche Rechenleistung für die beiden Bilder liefert.



Ne, das ist doch schon länger geklärt: Sony Clarifies What PlayStation VR’s Breakout Box Does | VRFocus
Die Brille muss mit dem zurecht kommen, was die PS4 anbietet.


----------



## belakor602 (16. März 2016)

Ich bin noch immer nicht davon überzeugt. Wie soll die Ps4 denn 1080p und 120fps schaffen? Oder halt 90fps wenn sie etwas runtergehen. Wenns da ne Box gibt, muss man die zusätzlich kaufen? Glaub kaum dass die im Preis inkludiert ist. Wenn irgendwie rumgetrickst wird wie Honigpumpe gesagt hat, bin ich auch nicht überzeugt vom Ergebnis davon. 

Ich warte es definitiv ab. Die Playstation ist keinesfalls VR-Ready was Leistung betrifft.Und gerade bei VR ist Leistung das A und O, zuwenig FPS und es wird dir schlecht, zu hoher Input-lag genauso, zu kleine Auflösung und man hat Pixelblöcke vor der Fresse. Sie können das wirklich nur lösen indem sie die Grafikqualität stark zurückschrauben. Womit ich sogar leben könnnte. Ps3-Grafik VR-Games, warum nicht.


----------



## smutjesmooth (16. März 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch immer nicht davon überzeugt. Wie soll die Ps4 denn 1080p und 120fps schaffen? Oder halt 90fps wenn sie etwas runtergehen. Wenns da ne Box gibt, muss man die zusätzlich kaufen? Glaub kaum dass die im Preis inkludiert ist. Wenn irgendwie rumgetrickst wird wie Honigpumpe gesagt hat, bin ich auch nicht überzeugt vom Ergebnis davon.
> 
> Ich warte es definitiv ab. Die Playstation ist keinesfalls VR-Ready was Leistung betrifft.Und gerade bei VR ist Leistung das A und O, zuwenig FPS und es wird dir schlecht, zu hoher Input-lag genauso, zu kleine Auflösung und man hat Pixelblöcke vor der Fresse. Sie können das wirklich nur lösen indem sie die Grafikqualität stark zurückschrauben. Womit ich sogar leben könnnte. Ps3-Grafik VR-Games, warum nicht.


Zum Glück muss man sich neue Technik nicht sofort zu Release kaufen. 
Es lohnt sich doch immer bei neuer Technik die ersten "Prototypen" auf dem Markt zu ignorieren um zu sehen ob es sich überhaupt durchsetzt das Zeug. Bringt ja nix wenn nach einem Jahr keiner mehr Interesse daran hat was für diese Brillen zu veröffentlichen weil niemand die Dinger mehr nutzt. 
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es ja genug Vorbesteller die mit Sicherheit auch Reviews schreiben werden über das Produkt. Wenn schon VR dann würde Ich mir sowas eher für meinen Pc zulegen. Da Ich Brillenträger bin bleibe Ich noch skeptisch wie es bei längeren Sessions mit so einer VR Brille aussieht.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (16. März 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch immer nicht davon überzeugt. Wie soll die Ps4 denn 1080p und 120fps schaffen? Oder halt 90fps wenn sie etwas runtergehen. Wenns da ne Box gibt, muss man die zusätzlich kaufen? Glaub kaum dass die im Preis inkludiert ist. Wenn irgendwie rumgetrickst wird wie Honigpumpe gesagt hat, bin ich auch nicht überzeugt vom Ergebnis davon.
> 
> Ich warte es definitiv ab. Die Playstation ist keinesfalls VR-Ready was Leistung betrifft.Und gerade bei VR ist Leistung das A und O, zuwenig FPS und es wird dir schlecht, zu hoher Input-lag genauso, zu kleine Auflösung und man hat Pixelblöcke vor der Fresse. Sie können das wirklich nur lösen indem sie die Grafikqualität stark zurückschrauben. Womit ich sogar leben könnnte. Ps3-Grafik VR-Games, warum nicht.



Die Leute scheinen sich eine ganze Menge davon zu versprechen, Amazon war nach nicht einmal 5 Minuten ausverkauft. Aber warum auch nicht, für den Anfang reicht es. Als erstes Auto hat ja auch der 9 Jahre alte mit wenig PS gelangt.


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2016)

laut den hands-on-tests bietet ps vr eine durchweg überzeugende erfahrung.
dass bei den anderen zumindest theoretisch mehr drin ist, liegt wie ich schon sagte, ja auf der hand. 

spiele wie portal oder auch mirrors edge (1) wird wohl auch die ps4 in vr vernünftig darstellen können (nur mal als beispiele). und die sehen jetzt ja nach wie vor beileibe nicht schlecht aus.

mit grafischen gimmicks vollgepackte titel wie uncharted 4 oder so was werden in der form kaum möglich sein, aber das ist ja ebenfalls klar. und das wird ja auch sony selbst wissen.


----------



## doomkeeper (16. März 2016)

399€ ist schon eine heftige Kampfansage. Ich bin mir sicher dass die Brille vorerst ein Verlustgeschäft sein wird, aber dafür werden sich die Move-Controller und die Kamera besser verkaufen.

In einem Bereich machen sie noch MINUS aber in anderen zwei Bereichen ganz schönes PLUS. Guter Schachzug Sony.
Sony hat somit den wohl stärksten Einfluss  auf den Massenmarkt erschaffen. Danke Sony 

Die Grafik wird ziemlich stark runterskaliert sein aber das ist für VR nicht zwingend notwendig.  Viel wichtiger ist es dass einem nicht übel wird und die Kopfbewegung  so gut wie möglich übernommen wird.
An die nicht superbe Grafik gewöhnt man sich schnell an wenn das Spielgefühl optimal ist. Schließlich schaut man da in die Welt hinein und mehr per se auf einen Bildschirm.


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher dass die Brille vorerst ein Verlustgeschäft sein wird



sony selbst sagt nein.


----------



## doomkeeper (16. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sony selbst sagt nein.



Ich weiß aber das kaufe ich ihnen nicht ab.
Sony und all seinen Connections in allen Ehren... VR ist selbstverständlich ein neues und sehr riskantes Genre und die Technik die dort verbaut ist, ist nicht sooo viel schlechter als bei Oculus oder Vive.
Sie ist nicht der absolut Luxus aber allemal High End.


----------



## Odin333 (16. März 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> 399€ ist schon eine heftige Kampfansage. Ich bin mir sicher dass die Brille vorerst ein Verlustgeschäft sein wird,



angeblich machen sich sogar einen kleinen Gewinn, was für mich die Aussage von Palmer Luckey nur umso lächerlicher macht ("wir machen keinen Gewinn mich der Rift")
PlayStation VR: Sony schreibt keine roten Zahlen bei seinem Headset - WinFuture.de



doomkeeper schrieb:


> In einem Bereich machen sie noch MINUS aber in anderen zwei Bereichen ganz schönes PLUS. Guter Schachzug Sony. Sony hat somit den wohl stärksten Einfluss  auf den Massenmarkt erschaffen. Danke Sony


Die Kamera ist Pflicht, die Controller nicht, was sie an der Kamera verdienen - eine Ahnung. 
Dass Sony VR massentauglich macht und damit den VR-Entwicklern eine Bessere Chance gibt, mit ihrer Arbeit etwas zu verdienen ist natürlich lobenswert.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die Grafik wird ziemlich stark runterskaliert sein aber das ist für VR nicht zwingend notwendig.  Viel wichtiger ist es dass einem nicht übel wird und die Kopfbewegung  so gut wie möglich übernommen wird.
> An die nicht superbe Grafik gewöhnt man sich schnell an wenn das Spielgefühl optimal ist. Schließlich schaut man da in die Welt hinein und mehr per se auf einen Bildschirm.



Luckys Tale soll angeblich super werden und damit sollte die PS4 locker fertig werden. Da mache ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen, zumal auch die Darstellungsqualität die die Displays der Oculus oder Vive liefern können, kaum Fotorealistische Grafik und die entsprechende Rechenleistung rechtfertigen kann.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. März 2016)

Man muss halt sehen, dass die OR und Vive eine höhere Auflösung haben und man mind. 90 FPS konstant erreichem muss. Entsprechend mehr Power brauchen die PC Lösungen alleine um grafisch gleiche Leistung zu bieten. Für bessere Grafik muss dann auch schon wieder eine 500 - 700 Euro Grafikkarte in den Rechner - Minimum, selbst das wird für volle Grafikpracht a la The Witcher 3 nicht reichen. 

Dass Problem hat Sony PSVR nicht, das kommt mit 1080p und 60 FPS aus, die dann gedoppelt werden um 120 Hz / FPS zu erreichen. Was theoretisch schon einmal ein Vorteil ist. Das richtige RGB Display macht den Fliegengitter-Effekt von OR mit seinem Pentile RGB Display zum Großteil wohl wieder wett, sodass die niedrigere Auflösung bei PSVR auch nicht so dramatisch sein sollte. 
Einzig bei der Kantenglättung mache ich mir ein wenig Sorge, die PS4 bietet da einfach nicht so gute Möglichkeiten wie aktuelle PC-Hardware.


----------



## belakor602 (16. März 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dass Problem hat Sony PSVR nicht, das kommt mit 1080p und 60 FPS aus, die dann gedoppelt werden um 120 Hz / FPS zu erreichen.



Frage ist ob das reicht. Ist halt wie hochskalieren, mit nativer Auflösung ist das nicht vergleichbar. Deswegen bin cih mir auch nicht so sicher ob verdoppelte 60fps genug sind. Man wird ja sehen. Ich warte ab dass einer meiner Freunde die Brille kauft, haben ja soviele ne Ps4 (und nur ne Ps4)


----------



## Seegurkensalat (17. März 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Frage ist ob das reicht. Ist halt wie hochskalieren, mit nativer Auflösung ist das nicht vergleichbar. Deswegen bin cih mir auch nicht so sicher ob verdoppelte 60fps genug sind. Man wird ja sehen. Ich warte ab dass einer meiner Freunde die Brille kauft, haben ja soviele ne Ps4 (und nur ne Ps4)



Also DAS nenne ich mal überzeugende Hardware und ohne Fliegengitter: Virtual Reality mit 4K pro Auge - AMD arbeitet mit einem Partner daran - GameStar
Ich bin mal gespannt, was da für Hardware für aufgerufen wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. März 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> angeblich machen sich sogar einen kleinen Gewinn, was für mich die Aussage von Palmer Luckey nur umso lächerlicher macht ("wir machen keinen Gewinn mich der Rift")
> PlayStation VR: Sony schreibt keine roten Zahlen bei seinem Headset - WinFuture.de
> 
> 
> ...


Wie kann man sowas (Gewinn) behaupten wenn das Teil noch gar nicht raus ist? Erstmal müsste man sehen ob und wie viele Konsolen-Spieler überhaupt darauf anspringen. Das klingt mehr nach purer Vermutung denn Feststellung.


----------



## Bonkic (17. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie kann man sowas (Gewinn) behaupten wenn das Teil noch gar nicht raus ist? Erstmal müsste man sehen ob und wie viele Konsolen-Spieler überhaupt darauf anspringen. Das klingt mehr nach purer Vermutung denn Feststellung.



das bezieht sich natürlich auf den preis einer verkauften einheit.  
sony ist (oder behauptet das zumindest) im plus, wenn man herstellungs- und materialkosten, einzelhandelsmarge, steuern etc. abzieht.
ps vr wird nicht subventioniert, nichts anderes soll das bedeuten.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. März 2016)

hab mir das Teil jetzt mal bei mediamarkt.de geordert (bei Amazon war es ja sofort ausverkauft)

stornieren kann ich es notfalls immer noch, aber ich bin gehypt. Zumal mir die anderen 2 VR-Geräte a) zu teuer sind und ich b) massiv aufrüsten müsste. Auf beides hab ich ehrlich gesagt wenig Lust. 
Außerdem spiel ich eh mehr auf Konsole als am PC.


----------



## doomkeeper (17. März 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Also DAS nenne ich mal überzeugende Hardware und ohne Fliegengitter: Virtual Reality mit 4K pro Auge - AMD arbeitet mit einem Partner daran - GameStar
> Ich bin mal gespannt, was da für Hardware für aufgerufen wird.



4k pro Auge @ mind 90 hz. 
Zwar wird es später bessere Lösungen geben um die Hardwareanforderungen "gering" zu halten, aber bei 8k @ mind. 90hz wird man die absolute Luxus Hardware benötigen. Nicht mal High-End wird da ausreichen.
Vom Preis der Brille ganz zu schweigen ^^

Wir sind bei normalen Spielen @ 4k noch total überfordert, da ist VR @ 8K eine noch größere Zukunftsmusik als alles andere 
Und wenn es möglich ist dann wie gesagt nur mit absoluter Luxus Hardware eines ordentlichen Kleinwagens.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (17. März 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> 4k pro Auge @ mind 90 hz.
> Zwar wird es später bessere Lösungen geben um die Hardwareanforderungen "gering" zu halten, aber bei 8k @ mind. 90hz wird man die absolute Luxus Hardware benötigen. Nicht mal High-End wird da ausreichen.
> Vom Preis der Brille ganz zu schweigen ^^
> 
> ...



Ich bin mal gespannt, ohne Ausprobieren kann ich mir das Ganze nur schwer vorstellen. Aber der Fliegengittersimulator hier, hat mich schon etwas abgeschreckt:
oculus rift simulator


----------



## doomkeeper (17. März 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, ohne Ausprobieren kann ich mir das Ganze nur schwer vorstellen. Aber der Fliegengittersimulator hier, hat mich schon etwas abgeschreckt:
> oculus rift simulator



Wird man sich schnell dran gewöhnen und mit den eigenen Augen, wenn man in die Welt hineinschaut, wird es einen anderen Eindruck machen wie dieser Test den man auf einem Bildschirm anschauen kann.

Man wird es selber ganz anders wahrnehmen und Dinge wie Roomscaling und VR Controller sind genau deswegen so wichtig weil sie über jede kleine Schönheitsfehler
hinwegtäuschen können, da  das Erlebnis sich sehr natürlich anfühlt.

Man darf den Denkfehler nicht begehen und davon ausgehen dass VR einfach nur ein Bildschirm ist - es ist eine virtuelle Welt in die man hineinschaut.

Dieses Fliegengitter wird man der Oculus Rift ohne Roomscaling und VR Controller viel stärker wahrnehmen. Dort beschreiben einige Tester genau dieses Problem.
Bei der Vive hingegen vergisst man sehr schnell dass die Technik noch nicht einwandfrei ist, weil alles andere absolut natürlich von der Hand geht.
Viel höhere Auflösung @ 90hz  ist aber für heutige Hardware schlichtweg zu teuer und unspielbar.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. März 2016)

selbst wenn ich ein leichtes Fliegengitter hätte, wäre mir egal, hauptsache ich hab ein erstes intesives VR-Erlebnis


----------



## Neawoulf (17. März 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, ohne Ausprobieren kann ich mir das Ganze nur schwer vorstellen. Aber der Fliegengittersimulator hier, hat mich schon etwas abgeschreckt:
> oculus rift simulator



Die Demo ist doch schon ca. 2 Jahre alt. Damals war noch nicht einmal bekannt, was genau das DK2 für ein Display bekommen wird, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Daten für CV1 waren nicht einmal annähernd bekannt und Vive und Playstation VR dürften damals noch nicht einmal angekündigt gewesen sein.


----------

